

Linkedin oAuth API is down - ajsharma

Erroring with &quot;we were unable to find the authorization token&quot;
======
ajsharma
Looks like some other people are seeing it too
[http://developer.linkedin.com/forum/has-authentication-
url-c...](http://developer.linkedin.com/forum/has-authentication-url-
changed-0#comment-26641)

I'd have posted too, but their login is broken
[http://developer.linkedin.com/user/login](http://developer.linkedin.com/user/login)

